
2.5 GHz Rural Tribal Window: How to File – Federal Communications Commission - protomyth
https://www.fcc.gov/25-ghz-rural-tribal-window-how-file
======
protomyth
Figured I submit the link with the hopes someone on HN would know what
equipment you end up buying to build it out once we claim the spectrum.

